# SPAM: Original Telekom Corsa Extra 57cm Century Geometry



## Biggie_Sized (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm selling this baby, thought you lads and ladies might like to know....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7230615972&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------

